# A few questions...



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys...I have been looking around the net and stores just wanting some cheap target ammo. I usually use WWB or Federal American Eagle(Red Box), I came across some Fiocchi ammo and was wondering if any of you have used it? Is it any good?

Also...what does TMJ mean? I know what the rest mean, but I have never seen this before.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

You don't say what caliber, but I buy 9mm 115gr Fiocchi FMJ ammo and have no reason to stop buying it. The only ammo I would steer clear of is Wolf.

Total Metal Jacket (TMJ) - is the same as the FMJ, however, unlike the FMJ where the metal jacket encloses the whole bullet except the base, the TMJ bullet's base is also enclosed by the jacket. These are primarily used for target shooting and at indoor ranges.

Scott


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

My local wal mart has blazer brass 115 gr 9mm for 8.97 for a box of fifty


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry...the caliber is 40 S&W


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

I've used them in the past and will use them again if price is not prohibitive. They are good ammo.

If I'm not mistaken, their ammo is "hotter" than the other name brands that you can purchase. If I'm mistaken, I'm sure someone out there will correct me.:mrgreen:


----------

